
Webb space telescope launch delayed seven more months to late 2021 - nixass
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/07/nasa-now-targeting-halloween-2021-for-launch-of-james-webb-telescope/
======
A_No_Name_Mouse
And of course a link to the relevant XKCD:
[https://xkcd.com/2014/](https://xkcd.com/2014/)

